# recovering my bimini



## semojetman (Apr 28, 2012)

Im redoing my old bimini top.
I found marine grade vinyl on ebay pirty cheap.
My wife thinks she can sew it up.
Im cutting it down 6" since it was too tall.

Will post pics asap.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 28, 2012)

I like the lower ones better. The tall ones look out of place sticking way up there. 
Did you decide to keep your boat?


----------

